# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Duda (obvio)

## Xiko Mage

en que foro debo publicar historia de magos o de la magia misma :Confused:  :Confused: ?

----------


## Ming

¿Aquí? Historia de la Magia
Aunque antes puedes mirar en este subforo: El Mago del Mes (si esta ya abierto un hilo sobre el mago en cuestión... podrías añadirlo allí y así sería más completo ;-) ... si quieres, claro...)

(espero que sea eso lo que buscas)

----------


## Xiko Mage

acaso me persuiges?? y si gracias respondiste mi duda

----------


## Ming

Jeje, me has pillado :p
(y siento lo de Kiko, se me ha ido la olla, jeje)
Gracias por preguntar Xiko ^^

----------


## sann

Si estoy interesado por ejemplo en hablar de otro mago, de sus logros y su vida o porque hace el mismo tipo de rama de magia que yo y me gustaria hablar de el o del tema ese en general, en que apartado deberia publicarlo??

----------


## Pulgas

> Si estoy interesado por ejemplo en hablar de otro mago, de sus logros y su vida o porque hace el mismo tipo de rama de magia que yo y me gustaria hablar de el o del tema ese en general, en que apartado deberia publicarlo??


¿Y si le echas un vistazo al índice del foro? Tienes los títulos y una pequeña descripción de qué va en cada apartado. Tu pregunta se responde sola con un poco de sentido común.

----------

